# EHEIM Aquaball Powerhead 1212 Review please?



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi! 

Just wondering on your experience with the EHEIM Aquaball powerhead 1212? Is it nice and quiet? Is it completely submersible? How is the water flow? Anything else I should know about it? 

I'm planning to use this for my planted tank. I think this might be a good fit, and it's only like 22 dollars! 

Anything else you guys can recommend? I like aquaclear, but the water outlet doesn't rotate!  
Thanks!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Revernance said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just wondering on your experience with the EHEIM Aquaball powerhead 1212? Is it nice and quiet? Is it completely submersible? How is the water flow? Anything else I should know about it?
> 
> ...


This link should come in handy.

I actually have the Aquaball internal filter (it is basically the powerhead with a sponge attachment) and while it performs wonderfully at picking up at floating debris, the flow it produces is mediocre at best. Other than that it is completely silent and is submersible, it even includes a venturi attachment.

AquaClear is a filter, while the Aquaball is simply a powerhead. Are you looking to add both?


----------

